# Trek 1.7 (58)



## Bear (17 Jun 2009)

Cash waiting for the right bike ... totally mint only please.


----------



## Bear (17 Jun 2009)

Must be a double.


----------



## Bear (18 Jun 2009)

Now not needed


----------

